# Cellphone,mp3 player and digital camera



## n.regmi (Jun 21, 2006)

hi guys
i want a new cellphone, mp3 player and digital camera. i budget is 50k.
should i buy a cellphone which have digital camera and mp3 player or buy all these 3 things separately. which is better idea?

i have 2 choices
1) cellphone+ ipod+digital camera
2) cellphone which has all these featues

i personally like to buy cellphone, ipod and digital camera. 
please suggest me a good cellphone, digital camera and mp3 player within my budget, if this is better idea.
ty


----------



## cvvikram (Jun 22, 2006)

Yup it is better to buy specific dedicated gadgets instead of one whole bundled gadget and also performance wise we can judge better...

For Mobile phone what are all the features u r looking for ??? 
I would say go for k750i which is around 12k-12.5k

For Digital camera u ca go for Digicams having more than 5MP with good optical zoom....having good brand like Nikon, Sony etc....


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 22, 2006)

Dude exercise your first choice. The digital camera capability of mobile are very limited and the same applies to Mp3 player.


----------



## reddragon (Jun 22, 2006)

ya  I also support for option 1 . because >>

1. you will buy the best product dedicated to each field 
camera canon/sony/nikon
mobile  sony-erric / nokia
mp3     ipod/creative-zen/iriver/iaudio

2. now if u lost a product , other 2 will remain intact . but please dont do my mistake which I did 1.5 years ago . I lost my all purpose mobile . which was equivalent to 2 months of my salary that time .

well  I can say that  if u buy intelligently it is likely that u can choose for both options . like first buy a camera say 20k now buy an mp3 player say 10k  so now  u have 20k in-hand so with that u can buy a high end mobile which have allllllllllllll  the options


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 22, 2006)

Go for separate ones!

A Nikon 7MP (I've printed 2ft x 3ft pic from 5MP)
A Cell phone from SE or Nokia (N Series)
A MP3 player other than iPod (IMO iPod is over hyped!)


----------



## n.regmi (Jun 22, 2006)

thanx guys for the replies. Sorry reddragon u lost ur phone. I will buy cellphone,ipod and nikon camera. I really like ur idea reddragon, thank u very much.


----------

